# 2006 Specialized Hardrock



## Ace4 (May 18, 2014)

Hello all, 
I am new to the forum, and new to mountain biking. So new in fact that I don't have a bike. Anyway, I have a question about a 2006 specialized hardrock sport that I found on craigslist. It has a few dings of course, no big deal, and the owner says that it is in fair condition, and probably could use a tune up. What do you all think a fair price would be for such a bike? He is asking $250. I looked at bicycle blue book and it said $79 which I think is low, but I don't know. Also would this be a suitable beginners bike? 

Thanks.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Is this a disc frame and what kind of fork?


----------



## Ace4 (May 18, 2014)

dundundata said:


> Is this a disc frame and what kind of fork?


It is the hard rock sport. So I do not think it is a disc frame and it has RST gilla-plus T6 forks. Everything is factory standard according to the owner.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

It could depend on your local market and how active it is but I'd say 250 is too much. I'd be more in the sub 200 range. 

If you go to look at a bike look over it thoroughly. Check the frame for dents/cracks check wheels, cranks, headset for play, check wheels for trueness, check wear on gears...and anything that's off point it out to the owner. Don't take the owners word at face value. And haggle, haggle, haggle. 

Remind him the bike is 8 years old with a low end fork and although a specialized its still a budget model. 

I'd say its not a bad bike to get you started the frame should be pretty bombproof and spesh frames always hold some value. He's starting out a bit too high on price though for my taste.


----------



## Ace4 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks! That is what I was thinking, but I really didn't know. Unfortunately, the owner seems a little to emotionally attached to get him to lower the price much. I'll probably just keep looking.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Does it have the twist grip shifters? TO me thoes are yuck. But some are ok with them...


----------



## Ace4 (May 18, 2014)

I ended up finding a 2009 rockhopper for $220, it was barley ridden! I couldn't resist. 
And Burt it has paddle shifters


----------



## Ace4 (May 18, 2014)

I ended up finding a 2009 rockhopper for $220, it was barley ridden! I couldn't resist. 
And Burt it has paddle shifters


----------

